# Installing your Spitfire Audio Plugin Libraries on a new PC - Download them again?



## Niah2 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello everyone,

In a few months I will be moving to a new PC and I will be installing a new OS so my question is do I have to install and download all the Spitfire Audio libraries that run on the SA plugin again or is there an easier way?

Thank you


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 18, 2021)

If you have your libraries on an external drive, you can just „relocate“ them in the Spitfire-Plugin on your new pc.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 18, 2021)

Even if it's an internal drive, unless it's the system drive, you can insert it in your new pc or convert it to an external drive. 
You only download the app and plugin. Then relocate the libraries.


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Even if it's an internal drive, unless it's the system drive, you can insert it in your new pc or convert it to an external drive.
> You only download the app and plugin. Then relocate the libraries.


Right, didn’t think about that. I‘m on a Mac… there is no way to take your internal drives to a new one


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 18, 2021)

Cool that's a relief, thank you so much everyone !


----------

